# Womit schleppt ihr auf Forelle?



## RavenHawk (7. April 2003)

Schleppt ihr mit PowerBait?
Mit Schwimmer ohne Schwimmer, wenn ja was für welche?


Welche Montagen nehmt ihr?


all das möchte ich wissen 

Gruß Raven


----------



## Case (7. April 2003)

Hab  zwar noch nicht so oft auf Forelle geschleppt, aber wenn,
dann nimm ich nen ganz normalen Spinner.  Je nachdem wo die Forellen stehen einen flach-, oder etwas tiefer laufenden.

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

Also, ich schleppe generell nur mit Powerbait. In den ganz seltensten Fällen mal mit großen Mehlwürmern. Aber auch nur, wenn nichts geht :c 
Je nach Gewässertiefe schleppe ich mit transparenter Pose(bis
2m Wassertiefe), ansonsonsten mit Sbirolina(sinkend bzw. halbsinkend). Du musst beim Schleppen aber darauf achten, das  der Teig bzw. der Mehlwurm stark rotiert. Ich habe schon viele Angler gesehen, die sich einfach nur ne´Kugel auf den Haken machen und sich dann wundern, das sie beim schleppen keine Bisse haben :q  Werde gleich mal versuchen, ein Bild mit optimal geformten Teig einzustellen:m


----------



## til (7. April 2003)

Shad Rap, Risto Rap, Wally Diver :q :q :q


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

So, hier die Bilder
Ich hoffe man erkennt was


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

das andere


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das Raven die die Frage auf´n Forellenpuff bezieht. Dort ist allgemein das Blinkern und Twistern verboten. #h


----------



## til (7. April 2003)

Echt?


----------



## RavenHawk (7. April 2003)

Nun ja ich red von unserem forellenteich, aber eigentich auch generell.

Also ich benutze immer die 2tere Methode, die 1. kenn ich gar nich ;(
Muss ich morgen ausprobieren.

Naja wo sind schon Spinner und Köder mit 3 Haken erlaubt ausser an Naturseen?

@Juthoje Kann mir gar net vorstellen das Sich deine 2. Methode dreht ;+ 
aber is Late ich probiers aus 

Nun ja wie gesagt, mit meiner Comoran Winkelspicker spür ich jeden Biss :q :q :q

[Edit]Oh ich seh gerade das, dass beide die gleichen Bilder sein sollen oder?[/Edit]


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

@RavenHawk,
es ist auf beiden Bilder die gleiche Form, nur verschiedene Ansichten, und glaub mir, die Form rotiert #:
Ach ja, zu den Montagen
4,20 m Matchrute WG -15gr
Leichte Spinnrolle max. 18er Hauptschnur


----------



## RavenHawk (7. April 2003)

JoJo wenns beide die gleichen sein sollen dann is ja alles log, so mach ichs auch immer, nur hab ich manchmal Probleme mit dem Haken. <<< der passt nicht immer sofort darein.
Versuch nämlich immer den Schleppteich so kleine wie nur möglich zu machen.

ICH kenn aber noch ne Methode wies sich dreht. Man macht das dann net so rundlich sondern kleiner wie ein Spinner plättchen das man vor den Haken macht.


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

also, von der Grösse her, hab ich im vergleich jetzt mal 1Cent danebengelegt. Kann sein, das man das vorher nicht sehr genau sah. Ich versuche den Köder auch so klein wie möglich zu halten,da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das wenn die Forellen sowieso schon vorsichtig beißen, ein kleiner Köder immer noch zu
agressiveren Beißverhalten verleitet :a


----------



## RavenHawk (7. April 2003)

Naja wie schön erwähnt, ich habs lieber mit einer 2,70 Comoroan und na schönen dünnen spitze, damit mir kein Biss flutschen geht 

Nochmal zu deiner/ihrer <<< weiss ja nich  Rute

Wg- 18gr?
Villeicht weiss ich aber auch jetzt grad nich was gemeint ist ;+ 

Aber die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, um so kleiner und schneller sich der Teig dreht desto mehr biss hat man^^und ich finde wenn der klein ist dann dreht er sich schneller.


----------



## Juthoje (7. April 2003)

also erstmal sind wir hier im Board alle eine große Familie, deshalb "Du"
Und die Matchrute hat ein Wurfgewicht bis max.15Gr, das heißt glaub ich soviel, wie das man bei einem Gewicht der Montage von
15Gr. die bestmöglichste Aktion z.B. beim auswerfen erreicht. An alle Boardies, verbessert mich wenn ich was falsches geschrieben habe:g  Die Rute hat auch eine sehr feine Spitze, was bei einer Match normal ist.#h


----------



## Franky (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RavenHawk _
> Nochmal zu deiner/ihrer <<< weiss ja nich  Rute



Ravenhawk..... Ich muss doch sehr bitten... Halte Dich bitte an die Boardregeln... 
Hier gilt ein freundschaftliches "Du" als Umgangston... :q:q

Der "Trick" des Drehens liegt in der Form des Köders: jeder L-formige Köder (auch Made, Mistwurm etc.) touren wie 'ne Schiffsschraube beim Einholen. Darum auch die besten Wirbel (3er-Wirbel oder sowas in der Art) verwenden!!!

@ Til:
An den meisten "Bordellen" hier gilt: Blech is nich!   Was wäre D ohne "Verordnungen".....


----------



## til (7. April 2003)

@Franky und alle andern die keine Ironie erkennen:
Ich hab ja nur die Frage: "Womit schleppt ihr auf Forelle?" wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet. Mit Forellpuffs hab ich seit c. 25 Jahren nichts mehr am Hut  
Und was das "Schleppen" mit Posen auf Forellen angeht: zuletzt mit Köderfisch vor 20 Jahren in der Verlängerung einer Schleuseneinfahrt im Rhein.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (8. April 2003)

Kann vieleicht endlich mal jemand einen anderen Begriff für das angeln mit Forellenteig erfinden? Schleppen ist ja nun schon durch eine andere Angelart belegt (die schönste Angelart:g ).


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Die Wasserkugeldurchziehmethode wende ich immer mit Forelliteig an.
In den Forellenp.... ist das meiner Meinung nach noch fängiger als Powerbait. Dann noch 2 Maden mit auf den Haken und ab geht es.


----------



## Case (8. April 2003)

Jepp, Fischer,
Bin auch vom schleppen mit nem Boot ausgegangen.
Bin auch nicht so der Forellenpuff-Freund. Obwohls
lustig und gesellig sein kann.

Case


----------



## RavenHawk (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Palerado _
> *Die Wasserkugeldurchziehmethode wende ich immer mit Forelliteig an.
> In den Forellenp.... ist das meiner Meinung nach noch fängiger als Powerbait. Dann noch 2 Maden mit auf den Haken und ab geht es. *


Das Problem ist nur, dass an den meisten Forellenp... das Angeln mit Wasserkugel
verboten ist. (angeblich zu fängig)

Wo wir dann bei Verboten wären, ist jetzt eigentlich Setzkescher verboten oder net?
Hatte da letztens nen Artickel gelesen ;+ 

Raven:m


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Da gibt es keine bundesweite Regel.

Wenn die Wasskugel verboten ist nimmt man einfach ne feststehende Pose und 
wirft ein wenig öfter :q 
Habe ich auch schon gemacht, nachdem ich erfolglos mit normaler
Posenmontage gefischt hatte 
und nicht extra umbauen wollte.


----------



## RavenHawk (9. April 2003)

Und zu Sätzkescher?
Ich mein der is überal erlaubt;+


----------



## AndreasB (25. April 2003)

Hallo Juthoje,

vielen Dank für die Bilder Deiner Teigformen. Mir ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, wie Du die "Fahrradsattelform" am Haken befestigst.
Haken paralell zur Teigform => der Haken ist verdeckt oder
ziehst Du den Teig lediglich auf den Hakenbogen?????

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AngelChris (25. April 2003)

WAS??? Wasserkugel ist bei euch verboten??? was soll den der schwachsinn
naja spinner und so kann ich ja eineigermaßen verstehen weil die fische dann sehr leicht gerissen werden
aber bei uns, darf man sogar mit spinner und co angeln


----------



## Juthoje (25. April 2003)

@AndreasB
Ich knete den Haken eigentlich immer mit in den Teig ein, so das der haken vollkommen bedeckt ist. Im Winter oder bei sehr kalten Wassertemperaturen lasse ich die Hakenspitze immer rausschauen


----------



## RavenHawk (25. April 2003)

aber das is doch unsinnig oder?
Warum nur im Winter? Ich verdecke den ganzen Haken zu jeder Jareszeit. Die Forellen müssen den Teig ehh schlucken.
Wenn man da bei nem Biss anhaut sind se futsch!


----------



## AndreasB (26. April 2003)

@juthoje

vielen Dank für Deine Info's. Ich werde es morgen mal im Forellenpuff testen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Juthoje (26. April 2003)

@RavenHawk
Wenn die Wassertemperaturen sich unter der 5° Marke bewegen,
hat der Teig die Angewohnheit sehr hart und fest zu werden. Und 
aufgrund meiner Erfahrung habe ich im Winter viele Fehlanschläge, weil der Teig sich einfach nicht vom Haken löst bzw. bei zu langem Warten spucken die Forellen den Köder einfach wieder aus . Laß ich jedoch die Hakenspitze bis zum Bogen rausschauen, sitzt fast jeder Anhieb. Ich spreche jetzt aber nur aus meiner Erfahrung, mag sein, das es bei Dir schon wieder ganz anders aussieht.
Ach ja, zum Thema schlucken; Also von ca. 10 Forellen sind bei mir vielleicht 3 Stk. dabei, die den Köder schlucken. Auch beim ausnehmen der Fische achte ich darauf und es sind sehr wenige Forellen dabei, die den Teig im Magen haben. Ich nehme mal an, das die Forellen zum grossen Teil den Köder gar nicht mögen sondern nur aus Reflex bzw. Futterneid den Köder nehmen. Ob ich damit richtig liege weiss ich nicht und will adas auch nicht behaupten, aber da ich schon einige Jahre regelmässig Forellenteiche besuche macht man doch so seine Beobachtungen und versucht sich auch im Verhalten der Forelle und deren Vorlieben schlau zu machen. Für mich sind Salmoniden sehr Interessante Fische und deshalb beschäftige ich mich damit auch ein bißchen. Also nicht nur beangeln sondern auch beobachten


----------



## til (26. April 2003)

@Ravenhawk:
Mampf, Mampf!


----------



## RavenHawk (26. April 2003)

Also wie gesagt, mir wurde früher beigebracht:
1. Bei Spinnerblättchen und Maden, beim ersten Biss anhauen!!!
2. Bei Teig schlucken lassen, weil man ja nichts zum Haken hat
3. Gibts auch noch irgenwas


----------



## Quintana (26. April 2003)

*Spirolinoangeln*

Also,Raven
Ich nehme gerne Heringsfetzen mit ,der Schere zugeschnitten,ca
3-5cm lang in Fischchenform,steche den Haken 2mal ein.Das Vorfach mindestens 2,5m lang.An den Hakenschenkel ganz oben
bringe ich noch ein kleines Kügelchen Powerbait an,das man auch
zu einen kleinen Fischköpfchen formen kann.Das geht mit und ohne schleppen ab wie sonst was,nach meiner Erfahrung.
Den Hering muß man aber noch vorher präparieren.Den Hering
filitieren,kräftig einsalzen und in Zeitungspapier einwickeln und ca.24Std.einziehen lassen.Fertig.
Na dann mal viel Spaß
und Petri Heil
Quintana


----------



## Forellenfreund (27. April 2003)

@juthoe.....

Deine Theorie ist auf jedenfall richtig mit dem Reflex.

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit einem Freund zusammen die Probe gemacht .... wir haben Knete genommen.... haben nochnichtmal Glitter beigemengt.

Die Forellen haben genauso gebissen wie auf das Berk.... Zeug.

Aber die Forellen haben den Köder auch sofort wieder losgelassen bzw. ausgespuckt.

Beim  Berk.... Teig wurde öfter  nachgesetzt bzw. öfter geschluckt.   

Glaube also schon das die auf das Berk....  Zeug stehen.



Sonst würde der Stuff ja auch  stationär nicht funktionieren.
Da hatte ich schon Forellen die sich fast ne analdehnung zugezogen haben beim schlucken vom Teig.


Und das ist ja auch genau das was den Teig am Puffteich so erfolgreich macht . Die Kombination aus "essbarer Köder" und Spinner. 


Cheers



Sven


----------



## Caprifischer (2. Mai 2003)

also, wenn ich in puff geh, dann schlepp ich meistens mit sbirolino oder ner wasserkugel (gewicht bzw wassermenge immer unterschiedlich) und dann n langes vorfach, da n streamer ran und noch n made/bienenmade raufstecken. klappt wunderbar 

gruß caprifischer


----------



## miramar (3. Mai 2003)

*Forellen Schleppen*

Wasserkugel, Bienenmaden, und Powerbait, (habe letztens schwarzes genommen mit Glitter (cool...!) :q


----------



## Sbirolino (12. Mai 2003)

Hi,

  ich würd nen 40g Sbiro nehmen, 2m Vorfach dran und ne Nymphe , Maden oder Lachseier dran. 
Die Vorteile:
 1.:   extreme Wurfweiten sodass man große Flächen befischen  kann

2.: fast jeder Spin führt zum Biss...
     bei der Nymphe vorsichtig anschlagen....



petri


----------



## Leif (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sbirolino.
Mit 40 Gramm??????????????????
Was willst du denn mit den Monstern.
Braucht man ja nen Waffenschein!!!
Ne ne ne.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Sbirolino (5. Juni 2003)

schau, den 40er darum:
  du wirfst so weit du willst und fischt somit jeden bereich im see ab, das einzige was absolutes muss ist, ist eine äußerst sensible rutenspitze damit du den biss auch bemerkst!
 es bringt, meiner erfahrung nach, nichts wenn man mit einem 15er oder 20er sbiro herumzaubert, mit dem "patscherl" bringt ma einfach keine wurfweite zsamm, und gerade die ist an einem riesigen see von großer bedeutung!
  außerdem sinkt der 40er (logischerweise) schneller wenn die fische mal tief stehen!

 abschließend sei noch bemerkt, dass der wurf unbedingt abgebremst werden muss, da sich sonst so ziemlich jeder köder verhakt.

 also, viel spaß, dicke fische, PETRI HEIL


----------



## el.perca (5. Juni 2003)

> mit dem "patscherl" bringt ma einfach keine wurfweite zsamm


... aber das große "patscherl" macht dann sicher auch ein großes "platscherl" ( :g ... und reimen tu ich fürchterlich :g ) und bringt ziemlich unruhe ins Wasser, oder??
Ich habe noch einen 15g Spirolino und der schlägt schon ein wie eine Bombe.


----------



## Leif (5. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Mit was für ner Schnur angelst du denn, wenn du nur mit 40er Sbiros auf Weite kommst?
Wo ich letztes Jahr noch Wettkämpfe bestritten habe, angelte ich mit 12er Schnur und kam vordamt weit raus.
Jetzt gehe ich auf maximale 18er Schnur. Aber auch nur weil ich 2 dicke Karpfen verloren habe.
Wenn du aber mit dünner Schnur angeln solltest, muss es an deiner Rute liegen. Hast du eine Steck oder Tele.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Sbirolino (6. Juni 2003)

also, dasss "platscherl" vom 40er ist nicht wesentlich vom 15er unterscheidbar, ein bisserl wilder natürlich...außerdem kannst hoffen das der sbiro einer forelle auf den kopf fällt... *g*
aber das ist ja egal, dort wo der sbiro aufs wasser schlägt sind halt dann im umkreis von 5 metern keine fische, das ist beim 15er auch nicht anders, aber sobald die salmoniden den rotierenden köder sehen, könnens sowieso nimmer wiederstehen!

  und zwecks der schnur reicht eine 18er vollkommen aus, mit a bissi gefühl beim auswerfen ist alles machbar...


 und jetzt muss i noch was los werden:
Ich setz mich morgen an den Teich und angle, war nämlich seit 4 wochen nimma dort weil i soviel arbeit hab... 
*freu*

  also jungs,

 schöne zeit, dicke fische, PETRI HEIL


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sbirolino.
An was für ein Gewässer angelst du denn? Beschreib es doch mal bitte.
Und wie weit wirfst du mit deinen Sbiros.
Außerdem würde mich interresieren mit was für einer Schnur du angelst (Name).
Gruß Leif


----------



## Sbirolino (6. Juni 2003)

hi du,

  ich hab ca. 280m Platinum Royal von Balzer der Stärke 0,18 auf der Rolle...
wurfweite wenns windstill ist, würd ich mal schätzen 250m, wenn ich mit Wind auswerfe ist die Spule leer...aber nicht nur der sbiro ist entscheidend, auch die spule ist wichtig, ich sag mal, je größer sie ist, umso weiter kommst...
meine rolle is ebenso von balzer: platinum, modell fd 950 
wenn ich mit sbiro angle, bin ich meistens in kärnten/österreich, entweder am millstättersee oder am klopeinersee, beide sind bis ans ufer bewaldet und ziemlich tief.
fischbestand meines wissens karpfen, schleie, hecht, regenbogenforelle, zander, aal, seesaibling...
forellen uns saibling "fliegen" förmlich auf nymphe hinter einem sbiro, aber auch auf schwimmteig (farben je nach wassertrübung: klares wasser: weiß...trüb: regenbogen...) wird gebissen!
an manchen tagen is auch lustig mit der flugrute zu angeln...

woher bist du? D?

lg sbiro


----------



## Sbirolino (6. Juni 2003)

so, noch zu meiner rute: is a telerute mi 4,7m und wg 15-50g

ps: nach meinem morgigen angeltag wird a "großer bericht" folgen... *g*


   liebe grüße, dicke fische, PETRI HEIL


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Ich komme aus NRW.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das du 250 Meter wirfst, oder?
Und dann bekommst du dadraussen nen Biss und schlägst an. Sicher?!?
18er Schnur und dann noch Mono, da wird der Anschlag bestimmt durch kommen. 
Und wenn der See am Ufer doch so bewaldet ist angelst du mit ner 4,70er Rute?
Gruß Leif


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Juni 2003)

@Spirolino

Was ist das schön wenn man noch Träume hat:q :q :q 

Gruß Udo:m


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Juni 2003)

Hi Leif

Machen wir irgendwas verkehrt oder meint er 250cm?

Gruß udo#h


----------



## Leif (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Udo.
Keine Ahnung. Dann hat er nur noch 30 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle.
Und der Anschlag erst.Ich habe früher in einem Team im Brandungsangeln geangelt und weiß somit wie schwer es ist auf weite zu kommen.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Forellenudo (7. Juni 2003)

Da ich auch schon oft zum Brandungsfischen war, weiß auch ich wie schwer es ist auf weite zu kommen,selbst wenn er soweit käme hätte er sich bei jedem Wurf überworfen,aber ist ja auch egal.Wenn ich zum Brandungsfischen ging warf ich meistens so um die 500m und hab dann so geworfen das ich mit dem Blei den Dorsch am Kopf getroffen habe damit er erst mal betäubt ist aber meist traf ich leider nur das linke Auge,er sah dann mit dem rechten Auge meinen Wattwurm und biss zu.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Sbirolino (7. Juni 2003)

hm...das jetzt alles da zu erkähren is mir echt zu mühsam...am besten ist es, i zeig euch mal fotos oder so was...


----------



## Leif (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sbirolino.
Wieso ist das dir zu mühsam.
Lege doch einfach Fakten auf den Tisch.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (7. Juni 2003)

Ach noch was, was heißt Fänger der Forellen des Jahres un´ter deinen Antworten?
Von wem wurde das bewertet?
Und wo kamen die Raus?
Gruß Leif


----------



## Forellenudo (7. Juni 2003)

@Spirolino

Nach deiner aussage ist das Gewässer sehr mit Bäumen und dergleichen bewachsen,dann erklär uns mal wie du mit einer 4.70m Rute 250m weit werfen kannst wenn doch sooooo viele Bäume da stehen,selbst wenn keine da stehen würden kämst du nicht annähernd so weit.Eins interisiert mich noch:wie willst du uns  das auf Fotos zeigen?Erklär uns das doch einfach,würde mich als reinen Spirolino Angler doch mal interisieren wie du das hinbekommst.

Wer hat die Bewertungen gegeben mit deinen Forellen des Jahres.


gruß udo#h


----------



## Canadian Fly (8. Juni 2003)

hm...250 METER ?
 irgendwas passt da nicht!
ok, du willst uns hier also klar machen, dass du 250 meter draußen einen zupfer spürst und der anhieb da rauskommt ???


----------



## Leif (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Ja das will er angeblich so machen.
Und dann noch ohne geflochtene Schnur.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Canadian Fly (8. Juni 2003)

Hi Leif,

  ich kenne mich zwar mit sbiros nicht soooo gut aus, aber 250m sind ein ding der unmöglichkeit!
ich fische selber ab und zu damit, auch mit 30g, die weiten sind schon gigantisch, aber niemals im leben soweit... das glaub ich nicht!!!
aber naja, vielleicht schießt er ja mit einem gewehr oder so was *g*

lg


----------



## dirkbo (14. Juli 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen was so eine Sbirolino Montage kostet?
Wollte Freitag an nen Puff und mal ein paar Forellen stellen.
Ist die Technik wirklich so gut?
Und mit Made und Berkley dran und dann einfach schleppen?


----------

